# HD-DVD & BLU RAY news for the European market



## Fincave (Apr 20, 2006)

Browsing the Finnish forum a few things caught my eye.  It would appear that Toshiba will be releasing new players onto the European market, also the five free HD-DVD discs promotion will be extended to Europe. It will be interesting to see how the release influences the market here. The full article can be read here.

It also appears as though Harman Kardon is jumping on the Blu Ray bandwagon with the possible release of the home theatre centre, read the article here.

I have yet to buy an HD player but one of the new machines by Toshiba could just make me fork out some cash, also the five disc promotion would be nice.


----------

